# Anyone else have their tires replaced by GM on their 2006 GTO's?



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tread was coming away from the sidewalls........with only 8K on it. GM is replacing with the same BFG's.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mine were out of round...I took it to the Dealership who said they were fine...took it to the shop I have been going to for 25 plus years and they said out of round...took mine to Discount Tire (BFG warranty center) and they agreed...out of round but because I was a month (I don't drive mine in the Winter) out of the 1 year warranty for BFG...they could only give me a portion of their worth ($97 instead of $149)...at 6000 miles...took it back to the dealer and after pleading my case AGAIN (didn't lose my temper but I stood firm) they sent my car out to a place that had an expensive ballancer and...ordered me two new tires...but I go mine replaced through the dealership...
I have no real beef with BFG as 1 month out of warranty is out of warranty...I do know that I won't be replacing any of my vehicles tires with BFGs though...


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

I just changed my BFG's, 25k with no problem.


----------

